# painting a deer shack....suggestions?



## jaredm_22 (Jul 8, 2006)

I posted this in the deer hunting forum awhile ago, but this forum is a little more active and getting closer to completing the project, so i figured i'd post it here too.

my dad and I are currently building a hunting shack. The base is 6' by 6' and it's 7' tall. The outside will be plywood and the inside will be old wood paneling. Just wondering what color we should paint it? I'm thinking the interior should be a dark color, but looking for input on what color to paint the interior and exterior? Any suggestions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would actually paint the inside a bright color so the light spreads more at night and the outside just a dull non relflective brown or tan.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All non reflective black.. black is the color that disappears in the shadows the best.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i would paint it red like the shack that is sitting out there.. the deer would never notice


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I honestly don't think it matters what color it is. We've got 2 shacks that are each 18' x 36' and an old silver trailer at our camp and the deer don't think anything of it. Heck, we see more deer right outside camp within 200 yards of it than we do in our stands a quarter mile to a mile away from it. They shouldn't be bothered by buildings in the woods, just the sounds and movements that come from them. When you're there don't close the truck doors hard and don't be making a lot of sound talking wise and you'll be fine. 2 seasons ago it was just my dad and I one weekend and we decided to go completely silent in camp, barely latched the truck doors and didn't hardly talk the whole weekend. The first morning we walked out at 10:30 AM and not 20 feet from the shack we had 3 does and a buck standing there, right in camp.

Just so it matches everything else, though I'd camo paint it


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

paint a decoy buck on each side!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> paint a decoy buck on each side!!


Then buy real good life ins and put it in my name please...j/k :beer:


----------



## jaredm_22 (Jul 8, 2006)

haha, i think i'll pass on painting a decoy on it, but thanks for the other suggestions, feel free to keep 'em coming


----------

